# satelite tv,bsketball and delays



## XxSMIL3xX (Aug 22, 2012)

hi guys,
you have a great forum.i ve read lots of threads and replies as i am coming in one month to try to relocate in the "paradise".

i already know most of the things.

but i would like to learn something else.
i have my income from renting in uk but i am also earning money from live betting.

so i wonder if there is any satelite tv which covers basketball and euroleague,
f1 and philipine basketball known as pba.

i would also to know if there is any delay in these channels.
for example if a free thai channel covers a football game and the satelite channel covers the same football game if the free channel is 3-4-5 seconds faster than the satelite?

also i would like to know if there is a way to take a philipine satelite antena with the channel in thailand?

for example here in grece where i am staying now i have bought satelites programes from spain,italy and other countries and i am paying every month the bill to their country.

i am doing all this cause seconds are gold in my job.

thank you all!!!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

Point out that online gambling is illegal in this country (as is working without a work permit); and as per forum rules:

2> .....messages describing anything against the law is not allowed and will be removed.

******************



> *Online Gambling In Thailand*
> 
> Online gambling, which includes sports betting is prohibited in Thailand, as stated in the act (Thailand Gambling Act B.E.2478). Most gambling websites are blocked by government run internet censorship software installed on the ISP level in Thailand, along with 34,000+ other types of web sites that are blocked for reasons such as “copyright infringement”


----------



## XxSMIL3xX (Aug 22, 2012)

gambling its not a job.
if i have figure out a system to earn doesnt mean that it is a job.

but its ok.delete the message.i know already the site i am interesting is ok in thailand.it has permision.

thanks anyway.


----------

